# Risperidone (Risperdal) Kills Libido!



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

I can't say for everyone but it certainly did kill mine...
It lowers testosterone levels.
I had my hormones tested and results showed that my testosterone level is less then a minimum level for 70 year old males...
I almost lost all desire for opposite sex... I can't get an erection... sexual dysfunction... no satisfaction
Am I the only one ?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I remember taking risperdal for three years. it gave me a huge appetite and did also induce some sexual dysfunction. I take another antipsychotic Prolixin and helps with racing thoughts.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> I remember taking risperdal for three years. it gave me a huge appetite and did also induce some sexual dysfunction. I take another antipsychotic Prolixin and helps with racing thoughts.


Can you describe sexual dysfunction that it gave you ?


----------



## g323 (Dec 31, 2008)

Risperdone has a ridiculous amount of weird (a.k.a. dangerous) side effects. I can't find any evidence on Google, but my psychiatrist told me about a lawsuit involving men whose breasts were growing as a result of taking it. No joke.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Glad I was smart enough to tell my old psychiatrist to die in a fire when she tried to put me on this stuff.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Some Russian Guy said:


> I can't say for everyone but it certainly did kill mine...
> It lowers testosterone levels.
> I had my hormones tested and results showed that my testosterone level is less then a minimum level for 70 year old males...
> I almost lost all desire for opposite sex... I can't get an erection... sexual dysfunction... no satisfaction
> Am I the only one ?


For what reason are you taking this stuff?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Some Russian Guy said:


> Can you describe sexual dysfunction that it gave you ?


 Inability to ejaculate basically. my desire was also diminshed.


----------



## jessthemess (Nov 17, 2009)

Im not worried about the sexual desire being deminished - it's the laziness and lack of motivation that Im worried about - does it feel like a mamoth EFFORT to get your **** together in the mornings? I don't know if its just me or the sa or the depression but i struggle to make appointments in the mornings and usually miss them. But at night Im wide awake until 12am.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

crayzyMed said:


> For what reason are you taking this stuff?


it was helping me fall asleep faster
it used to, but not anymore... nothing else could make me fall asleep


----------



## yelda (Jun 12, 2010)

I used risperdal but I felt no side effect. no sexual dysfunction.
I have delayed ejaculation with Paxil though.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a question: Is their anything remotely positive about this crappy drug?
Sexual dysfunction, weight gain, sleep problems, blurry vision, risk of type 2 diabetes, tardive dyskinesia and migraines to name a few side effects :/

What are the positives?
you might feel a tiny bit calmer despite the horrendous side effects


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

A Dose of Sanity. Im kicked back into reality when i take antipsychotics but the risks outweigh the benefits in my circumstance.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> I have a question: Is their anything remotely positive about this crappy drug?
> Sexual dysfunction, weight gain, sleep problems, blurry vision, risk of type 2 diabetes, tardive dyskinesia and migraines to name a few side effects :/
> 
> What are the positives?
> you might feel a tiny bit calmer despite the horrendous side effects


I just took it for making me sleep sound the whole night without waking up at 3 am...
I began taking it in 2005, and it used to help... but now even these pills don't let me fall asleep within 1 hour after going to bed...
Last time I took it, I fell asleep after 4 hours after getting to bed... 
My internal clock is totally screwed...  I sleep during the day and can't sleep at night


----------



## get rid of this (Dec 27, 2011)

though risperidone is a good antipsychotic, i could not be able to learn properly after that. i forget whatever i read and i have no interest in study even in the last minute before exam. how to improve my studying efficiency and also to stop unstoppable thinking


----------



## get rid of this (Dec 27, 2011)

i think someone like someone is reading my mind. risperidone brings my mood down. then it changes mood goes up. and the thinking goes own and i lose somewhere in the world and then again the mood changes and the cycle goes on. please help me


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

i was on that as a kid too help me sleep i think


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Arisa1536 said:


> I have a question: Is their anything remotely positive about this crappy drug?
> Sexual dysfunction, weight gain, sleep problems, blurry vision, risk of type 2 diabetes, tardive dyskinesia and migraines to name a few side effects :/
> 
> What are the positives?
> you might feel a tiny bit calmer despite the horrendous side effects


Appetite stimulation for me, as well as its easier to sleep. Although I do appear mind****ed for a good portion of each day.


----------



## Wintergreen (Mar 5, 2011)

I've been taking .5mg of risperidone for about two weeks now and the only thing it does is make me a little tired. probably going to stop taking it if nothing changes soon.


----------



## katy20 (Jan 18, 2012)

hi! i'm new to the forum. Im also taking risperidone. for 9 months now. it was for 2 mg and since 2012 have been lowered to 1mg.. what i noticed about this drug is that it causes weight gain and makes me teary eyed.. since i was on 1mg i was less teary eyed.. im also taking fluanxol.. my doctor says he does not wana label my condition but says it is anxiety.. anyone else taking these meds? just wana hear from other people taking them.. thanks


----------



## katy20 (Jan 18, 2012)

in connection to the thread starter one of the side effects of the drug for me is it made my period irregular like one every 3 months


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Antipsychotics, from what I hear... not very nice drugs, make you feel like a zombie by blocking your neurotransmitters and potentially causing brain shrinkage, and cause a lot of metabolic problems. *shudder* I wouldn't touch them with a barge pole.


----------



## SuperArts (Mar 26, 2012)

I took risperidone for the last five years, having just come off it two months ago as I've been put on a new antibiotic for a much more grievous condition I inherited. The two meds together were causing odd heart palpitations, but those stopped as expected upon discontinuing the former. It's pretty good timing too: my psychiatrist declared my mental disorder to have gone into remission last year and was easing me off the risperidone anyway.

I'm seeing my libido increase slightly since dropping it. There had been a definite decrease in sex drive when I first went on it, but never caused any real problems (could still perform perfectly in bed, but I had to do it for other people, not myself). It's kind of hard to compare though, as half a decade came with a lot of life experience, and changes my philosophy concerning temperance, selflessness, etc... probably had their own effects on my sex drive.

As for appetite, there may have been a small drop in that too since discontinuing the drug. Not that I ever had an excessive appetite while on it, but I seem to be able to go longer periods of time before hunger starts to set in.

Looking back, it seemed like a lucky but good fit for me that helped me cool myself down, finish my degree program, and strategize the approach to self-monitoring/stress-management/regularization that I use now to keep my brain in check.


----------



## Don Gio (Dec 14, 2011)

g323 said:


> Risperdone has a ridiculous amount of weird (a.k.a. dangerous) side effects. I can't find any evidence on Google, but my psychiatrist told me about a lawsuit involving men whose breasts were growing as a result of taking it. No joke.


I'm actually taking a med Dogmatyl with that exact side effect to,worries the **** out of me and also increases prolactin in the body.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I think I have a bigger appetite with risoerdal currently taking 4mg so lately ice been eating more


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

Please do not EVER take Risperdal. You can completely lose your personality, your emotions, your feelings. You will feel absolutely dead inside, soulless, and wish you had never taken this dreaded pill. I've taken it only for 4 days straight (1mg nightly) and now i'm 3 days off, because on the 5th day, I woke up as a zombie. It felt, and still feels, like something was shut down in parts of my brain, and I have complete anhedonia (lack of pleasure). Nothing seems to affect me, only negatively with anxiety, probably at the fact that I cannot feel anything. When my dad came home, I didn't have an emotional response to his coming in, nor to his presence. It's quite sad, and I've been crying and praying for this to go away, and that I could start feeling emotions again. I'd much rather be manic and experience strong emotions, even if it's mostly anxiety and irritability, hopelessness, and rage, rather than feel nothing at all. Everything is completely bleak, and what's more, by killing your emotions and sensitivity, you become completely powerless and without any will whatsoever. Whatever confidence I had before taking this, it has completely destroyed, and G-d willing I can regain it and my willpower. Even during my so-called "psychosis" and "mania" I was still able to work and had motivation to, at the very least, do things that can give me a measure of pleasure. With this damned poison, I have absolutely no will or desire for anything, and only ocasionally experience the willpower to pray to get out of this state. 

Please, if you hold any value for life, do not take this drug. I'm very much hoping this "anhedonia" and seeming damage to my brain is not permanent. I've read elsewhere people experiencing the exact same effects from Risperdal, some of whom haven't recovered after months of stopping the drug. This frightens me even more, to say the least, and I'm wondering if anyone here experienced what I'm talking about and have recovered from it after stopping this drug. Please let me know.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive tapered off 4mg of risperdal and did a crossover with 40mg of latuda. I hate taking antipsychotics Im going to see how i do without ir


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah the resperidone and ritalin combination as a kid kept me pretty tamed but that some heavy artillary.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

the increase in prolactin combined with the suppression of dopamine = sexual side effects

risperidone is notorious for altering prolactin (read: elevating prolactin) levels - extremely potent d2 antagonism and all.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

I find all antipsychotics do, including the Seroquel I've been on for years. But what REALLY scared me about Risperidone is that it made my breast lactate. O.O 

But ya, I understand what you mean my ex-bf didn't know what to do anymore either never get laid OR get his throat sliced and put up with madness.


----------



## PurrPanther (Nov 16, 2012)

Arisa1536 said:


> I have a question: Is their anything remotely positive about this crappy drug?
> Sexual dysfunction, weight gain, sleep problems, blurry vision, risk of type 2 diabetes, tardive dyskinesia and migraines to name a few side effects :/
> 
> What are the positives?
> you might feel a tiny bit calmer despite the horrendous side effects


Living in this dimension and being able to be somewhat ''normal'' (to society).


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

I take 3 mg. Respiridone for paranoia and psychotic features and is one of the few medicines I've taken and worked.


----------



## dreamedm (Apr 17, 2013)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> I take 3 mg. Respiridone for paranoia and psychotic features and is one of the few medicines I've taken and worked.


How long have you been on it for? Do you feel emotionally flat? Do you find the benefits outweigh the risks/side effects (and, of course, effects)?

This drug is awful. I also have paranoia and perhaps delusions, and Risperdal just numbed all feelings entirely. I used to be anxious, angry, irritated when my dad would come home, cos I felt like I was a loser, wasting time and fixated on my "suffering" while he was out working all day to make ends meet. After a few days of this abominable drug, I'd have absolutely no emotional response - in fact, no response whatever - upon his entrance and general presence. I was completely numbed out, staring into my computer, having absolutely no emotional response in what I was doing. I remember the way he talked to me and carried himself during this time (it was only these past 3 days), as though I were a baby who couldn't think for himself. Not only that, but what really pained me was when I was in this emotionless fog, crying inside, praying to escape from this living death, I heard just by the way he coughed in his room while sleeping, a cough of pain, pity, and a sense of losing his son. Man how I decided then and there I will never do antipsychotics again nor recommend them to anyone. The despair, hopelessness, rage, irritability, and all other sorts of wild and "strong emotions," as my psychiatrist described them, far, far, very far outweighs the highly, very highly disagreeable effects of emotional flatness alone, not to mention all the other side effects and risks.


----------



## behindblueeyes (Apr 11, 2010)

I took this for a little while as an adjunct to an antidepressant I was on (forget what it was) and felt absolutely no different on it. Felt like a sugar pill. It was a really low dose though, as it wasn't for psychotic features.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

dreamedm said:


> How long have you been on it for? Do you feel emotionally flat? Do you find the benefits outweigh the risks/side effects (and, of course, effects)?
> 
> This drug is awful. I also have paranoia and perhaps delusions, and Risperdal just numbed all feelings entirely. I used to be anxious, angry, irritated when my dad would come home, cos I felt like I was a loser, wasting time and fixated on my "suffering" while he was out working all day to make ends meet. After a few days of this abominable drug, I'd have absolutely no emotional response - in fact, no response whatever - upon his entrance and general presence. I was completely numbed out, staring into my computer, having absolutely no emotional response in what I was doing. I remember the way he talked to me and carried himself during this time (it was only these past 3 days), as though I were a baby who couldn't think for himself. Not only that, but what really pained me was when I was in this emotionless fog, crying inside, praying to escape from this living death, I heard just by the way he coughed in his room while sleeping, a cough of pain, pity, and a sense of losing his son. Man how I decided then and there I will never do antipsychotics again nor recommend them to anyone. The despair, hopelessness, rage, irritability, and all other sorts of wild and "strong emotions," as my psychiatrist described them, far, far, very far outweighs the highly, very highly disagreeable effects of emotional flatness alone, not to mention all the other side effects and risks.


Yes Respiridone works great for me. Ever since I went on the medication I haven't had delusions and paranoia. I don't feel that it has made me emotionally flat but, it does make me very calm. I know its an old medicine and I'm glad I was prescribed it.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

and yeah it does make me sexually defunct.


----------



## 01michael (Jul 1, 2013)

*Clomid may be needed to fix Risperidone induced impotence*

Risperidone alters sex drive by lowering testosterone Men can become impotent until they are treated with a drug such as Clomid The condition risperidone is known to cause is hyperprolactinemia leading to hypogonadism
impotence or erectile dysfunction is completely reversible where low testosterone is the result of this


----------



## dietonightliveforever (Aug 16, 2013)

01michael said:


> Risperidone alters sex drive by lowering testosterone Men can become impotent until they are treated with a drug such as Clomid The condition risperidone is known to cause is hyperprolactinemia leading to hypogonadism
> impotence or erectile dysfunction is completely reversible where low testosterone is the result of this


So testosterone doesn't come back on its own if you stop taking the drug? I worked out for 3 months straight every day and I gained no muscle I guess that's why. If I knew it did this I would of never taken it.


----------



## aquariusdude (Nov 17, 2014)

*I may have figured out why Risperidone kills libido in some cases!*

First my background. When I was 30 I had my first psychotic episode believing my dad was poisoning me among other things...I was hospitalized for 3 days and after that I did not take any anti psychotic which was a mistake as you will see.I had a pretty good job at the time and was doing pretty good.

Fast forward 6 months later I could not sleep and was euphoric..I started being delusional..My mother was with me trying to calm me down...I ended up leaving my apartment and driving my car to my uncles to tell him a grand discovery I supposedly made and was extremely delusional..A person that was at my uncles business confronted me and told me my uncle owed money to him and he wanted to know where he lived..I then left my uncles business and he started following(this was not a hallucination) I ended up thinking he was the devil and ended up in alligator alley in florida...I then started believing that the sun was going to kill the whole world and i was able to stop it .. I ended up traveling on alligator alley in florida at about 145mph..Eventually when I hit Naples Florida I whizzed by a police officer.. I ended up thinking the red was evil and made a run for it in my acura tl..I outran the patrol car and then after awhile more patrol cars pursued me I gunned it and went past them..I ended up passing a naples and hit ft pierce where i whizzed by FHP..this was a beefed up car not crown victorias like naples had..He ended up keeping up with me and kept signalling me to pull over I kept going ...In the end he broke off pursuit and I then had a helicopter keeping up with me..I thought it was an alien spaceship trying to abduct me so I kept going..Eventually my front left tire blew out and had to stop after several miles..I then ran across the medium and started running thinking i was still saving the world..A charlotte cop eventually tazed me multiple times and I was down and in cuffs..I was booked and charged with aggravated fleeing eluding resisting arrest with violence and reckless driving.. I was very lucky I ended up in this county because they are very aware and understanding of cases with people that are mentally ill..Eventually I was transferred to Charlotte behavioral healthcare and was in there care for several weeks until i was stabilized i was given depakote with no side effects..In the end charlotte dropped all charges but naples picked up the aggravated fleeing and eluding and charged me with it..Prosecutor wanted me to do a year in jail and we appealed to the judge which only gave me 4 months because of how Charlotte county treated me in the case..this happened about a year after incident.. After I left jail I reported to probation where I was forced to be compliant with medicine..I was hospitalized several times until a good psych at hospital gave me zyprexa which worked immediately..After that besides weight gain I had no side effects to zyprexa...my sexual function was great ...about a year later stupid doc recommends to switch me to risperdal I complied because it seemed that risperdal had lower weight gain then zyprexa..But I didn't study it enough...I wish i did I was on tablet form for about a month..i was then injected with 2 week depot..I noticed my libido was low and my heart was racing I also could not sleep well and had insomnia..At next appointment I informed the nurse that I did not want risperdal because my heart was racing and i could not sleep..they prescribed tranzedone but it did not work..At this point i could still get an erection but after longer period of time.. Me like an idiot allowed them to inject another shot..This shot did me in...I could not feel my balls and they got smaller..my heart was racing and I had insomnia..I said forget this I want to go back to zyprexa..I ended switching to zyprexa at next appointment . before the nurse injected me she asked me if I smoked I said no..i noticed my blood pressure as 140\98 ..which was high but was told it is no big deal..zyprexa helped me sleep again but I could not get an erection or sexual arousal ..i went to a strip club and it would not go up..something was horribly wrong...I figured it would go away..no it did not...fast forward 6 months later i am still on zyprexa and barely sleeping again..I could not feel my dick or my balls and they hurt..I researched allot and saw that risperdone raises prolactin and drops test..which i figured could be the reason again I thought it should naturally return to what they were before risperdal injection..It never did so I started researching natural supplements and I ran across licorice extract which supposedly cured anhedonia. The method of action i believed on how it worked was that it decreased dopamine allowing the D2 receptors to go back to what they were before..I figured let me give it a try..I ended up getting regular licorice root as was recommenced in forum..Coincidentally I also ordered a blood pressure machine a Panasonic from amazon for 39.99 for my mother because shes on blood pressure medication and I wanted to wean her off it and get her to diet and exercise to maintain good blood pressure..Well when I got it i tried it and kept getting high readings like 160\130 with over 115 bbm..I tried everything to bring my blood pressure back down magnesium, pottasium, excercise and none of those worked..The only thing that worked temporarly was a shot of cognac which my father recommenced to me..It dropped me down to about 132\82 with 90 bpm but went back up to prior levels withing a few hours..What I eventually learned was that the licorice root that I took raises blood pressure by retaining sodium and releasing potassium..Whats weird was that I only took licorice root for a few days and only 1 capsule..So I only had stage 1 or 2 hypertension before i took licorice..the Licorice only made things worst but it was a blessing in disguise because I realized my blood pressure was too high and I had to address it.Eventually today 11\17\2014 I called the hospital and asked if they could take blood pressure without admitting me to make sure my machine was accurate..They recommenced me to go to a fire station to take free blood pressure test so I did..I made it there at 5.30 which was 30 minutes after the cutoff time for blood pressure checks..they were nice enough to still take blood pressure..I was 170\130!! with 120 bpm!!! i then told them about the insomnia,heart racing and how it all started when I took risperdal 6 months back..the firefighter told me he heard there were lawsuits against risperdal... After I left I started goggling symptons of what I was experiencing and thought maybe I had anemia.. .2 of the symptoms matched up a fast and irregular heart beat and chest pain which I had a little of..so I decided to take Iron..within an hour i noticed i could feel my balls again!! im like what the hell..I also felt much more calm..i figure it could be anemia then..or it could be diabetes i suspected it because zyprexa is known to cause that and some one of the symptoms matched what i had( A tingling sensation or numbness in the hands or feet). . I called my friend that is diabetic and he bought his machine..he said the test was fine and that I was not diabetic..I then went to the emergency room and the doc attributed my insomnia to probably mania and suggested i switch medicine.. but the blood pressure reading was again 170\130 with 120 bpm..They then gave me blood pressure medication which dropped it to 150\115 with 99 bpm ..they figured it was working and they discharged me..Problem is the pressure has not dropped any further then that since i got home.. So i started looking at some of the side effects of risperdal and one of them is..this drug may also cause significant weight gain and a rise in your blood cholesterol (or triglyceride) levels. These effects, along with diabetes, may increase your risk for developing heart disease. Discuss the risks and benefits of treatment with your doctor. (See also Notes section.)..So here it is Atherosclerosis:Atherosclerosis (ath-er-o-skler-O-sis) is a disease in which plaque (plak) builds up inside your arteries. Arteries are blood vessels that carry oxygen-rich blood to your heart and other parts of your body.

Plaque is made up of fat, cholesterol, calcium, and other substances found in the blood. Over time, plaque hardens and narrows your arteries. This limits the flow of oxygen-rich blood to your organs and other parts of your body.

Atherosclerosis can lead to serious problems, including heart attack, stroke, or even death.So now I realized why the iron worked to with my penis so well..and why it calmed me down ..It was sending much needed oxygen to tissues that were being starved to death!!(testicles also atrophy producing less testosterone)I believe this is why so many guys and women completely lose there libido permanently with risperdal ! The clinic I went to never did blood work on me they never listened to me when I told them my heart was racing! I believe I now have Atherosclerosis because of this crap drug!! I read that it may be reversible with pomegranate juice and GliSODin..First thing in the morning I am making an emergency appointment with cardiologist and urologist. If you suffer from sexual dysfunction you may have elevated blood pressure that is persistent check your blood pressure! you may not notice the high blood pressure! also immediately take iron to get much needed oxygen to dying tissues!!Hopefully this helps some people out there and hopefully its not too late for me to reverse the erectile dysfunction caused by it..I believe johnson and johnson is covering up the fact that there are more cases with Atherosclerosis and heart disease then what they make us believe..Note that my mother does not suffer from atherosclerosis and she is 61 with normal blood pressure readings..I am only 33... I will confirm everything this week and if its true I will post here..


----------



## clifford817499 (Sep 15, 2015)

hi dreamedm, are you doing any better yet? if so, please tell me, im going thru it too.

steve


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I know this thread is old, but since I now possess new information since I originally replied to this thread I will reply again. Many medications affect your androgens to some degree, some more than others. There is plenty of documentation of opioids depleting testosterone levels, and there is some literature describing the same effect occurring with anti-psychotics, albeit to a lesser degree, you just have to look. You have google, do it yourself. Just don't expect doctors to be aware of this adverse effect. Hell even my pain management doctor who prescribed opioids all day long, every day seemed to be unaware of this problem, or if he was, it certainly wasn't something that was on the top of his mind even though it should be.

Low testosterone causes many more problems than just low libido, it also causes depression, sometimes severe, suicidal thoughts, persistently low energy and constant drowsiness, poor concentration, the list goes on and on.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

Noca said:


> Low testosterone causes many more problems than just low libido, it also causes depression, sometimes severe, suicidal thoughts, persistently low energy and constant drowsiness, poor concentration, the list goes on and on.


Is there a way to get testosterone levels tested?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Ben12 said:


> Is there a way to get testosterone levels tested?


Yes its very easy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

